# FR: who do you want to



## Icetrance

Bonjour!

J'ai l'esprit bloqué en ce moment.

Who do you want to push you on the swing > 
Qui préfères-tu pour te pousser sur la balançoire?
Par qui veux-tu être poussé(e) sur la balançoire?

On ne peut pas dire "Par qui veux-tu qu'on te pousse sur la balançoire" ????

Who to you want help from/Who do you want to help you?

Par qui veux-tu être aidé(e)

It is more correct in English to say "Who*m* do you want..." (not "who")

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> Bonjour!
> 
> J'ai l'esprit bloqué en ce moment.
> 
> Who do you want to push you on the swing >
> Qui préfères-tu pour te pousser sur la balançoire?
> Par qui veux-tu être poussé(e) sur la balançoire?  this one is more common
> 
> On ne peut pas dire "Par qui veux-tu qu'on te pousse sur la balançoire" ????
> 
> Who to you want help from/Who do you want to help you?
> 
> Par qui veux-tu être aidé(e) or De qui souhaites-tu/veux-tu de l'aide ?
> 
> It is more correct in English to say "Who*m* do you want..." (not "who")
> 
> I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## liulia

I believe it's "Who do you want help from", and "Whom do you want to help."


----------



## Icetrance

Also, how would say "Whom do you want to go to the beach."

Qui préfères-tu pour aller à la plage? 

Je ne sais pas l'exprimer autrement.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> Also, how would say "Whom do you want to go to the beach."
> Qui préfères-tu pour aller à la plage?
> Je ne sais pas l'exprimer autrement.


"Avec qui veux-tu aller à la plage ?", je suppose.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> "Avec qui veux-tu aller à la plage ?", je suppose.



Merci

J'ai écrit la mauvaise phrase. Je voulais connaître la construction correcte pour dire: Whom do you want to the supermarket (not with you, but for you). Ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens si l'on disait  "plage".  LOL. 

Qui veux-tu qui va au supermarché pour toi? 
Qui veux-tu pour aller au supermarché pour toi? (phrase douteuse)
Qui veux-tu qui te pousse sur la balançoire? 


Je sais très bien qu'on dit "Avec qui veux-tu aller à la plage."  Le problème, c'est de savoir comment utiliser cette construction lorsqu'il n'y a pas de préposition (avec qui, pour qui, par qui, etc).


----------



## tilt

I think I would prefer to use a phrase like _*Qui veux-tu voir *aller au supermarché pour toi / te pousser sur la balançoire ?_


----------



## Ha_na

Icetrance said:


> Merci
> 
> J'ai écrit la mauvaise phrase. Je voulais connaître la construction correcte pour dire: Whom do you want to the supermarket (not with you, but for you). Ça n'aurait pas vraiment de sens si l'on disait "plage". LOL.
> 
> Qui veux-tu qui va au supermarché pour toi?
> Qui veux-tu pour aller au supermarché pour toi? (phrase douteuse)
> Qui veux-tu qui te pousse sur la balançoire?
> 
> 
> Je sais très bien qu'on dit "Avec qui veux-tu aller à la plage." Le problème, c'est de savoir comment utiliser cette construction lorsqu'il n'y a pas de préposition (avec qui, pour qui, par qui, etc).


 
I agree with the others except for le supermarché. Ce n'est pas une phrase qu'on prononce en français. Quand je veux dire ça, je
Là on touche à des constructions équilibristes  Le subjonctif s'impose peut-être:
Qui veux-tu qui aille au supermarché pour toi? 
Mais très honnêtement, en français on ne parle pas comme ça, on dirait plutôt (if you mean: finding somebody who would buy some milk and some coffee at the supermaket for you)
*Qui veux-tu envoyer faire les courses?*


----------



## Icetrance

Ha_na said:


> I agree with the others except for le supermarché. Ce n'est pas une phrase qu'on prononce en français. Quand je veux dire ça, je
> Là on touche à des constructions équilibristes



Thanks, Ha_na!


----------



## NomDePlume

liulia said:


> I believe it's "Who do you want help from", and "Whom do you want to help."


 
I would say it is the reverse... 'Whom' is usually the object of the sentence, while 'who' is the subject, no?


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> Thanks, Ha_na!
> 
> Alors, on peut dire:
> 
> Qui veux-tu envoyer au supermarché pour toi?
> Qui veux-tu aller au supermarché pour toi?
> Qui veux-tu voir aller au supermarché pour toi? (a little more formal, no?)
> 
> Au fait, qu'entendez-vous par  "constructions équilibristes"?  Les constructions douteuses???



Que diriez-vous?


----------



## Icetrance

Ha_na said:


> I agree with the others except for le supermarché. Ce n'est pas une phrase qu'on prononce en français. Quand je veux dire ça, je
> Là on touche à des constructions équilibristes



Qu'entendez-vous par "constructions équilibristes"?  des constructions douteuses??


----------



## Ha_na

J'entends par "équilibriste", qu'il faut user du subjonctif et de tournures qui sonnent maniérées. Et que c'est donc pas terrible, bien que parfait grammaticalement.

Tiens, puisque je suis là, j'ai une autre idée (pour rester collés à who do you want to): qui veux-tu qui se rende au supermarché pour toi? Et là on a un subjonctif encore, on ne peut pas faire autrement mais la phrase est très maniérée, elle crée de la distance relationnelle je trouve. Mais je reste sur mon premier "qui veux-tu envoyer faire les courses?": c'est comme ça qu'on s'exprime tous les jours et c'est correct bien entendu.

J'espère avoir répondu, désolée de vous avoir fait répéter deux fois LOL


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ha_na said:


> Mais je reste sur mon premier "*qui veux-tu envoyer faire les courses?*": c'est comme ça qu'on s'exprime tous les jours et c'est correct bien entendu.


Si on reste avec le pronom interrogatif "qui" tout seul, c'est de loin la meilleure formulation.


----------



## Icetrance

Ha_na said:


> J'entends par "équilibriste", qu'il faut user du subjonctif et de tournures qui sonnent maniérées. Et que c'est donc pas terrible, bien que parfait grammaticalement.
> 
> Tiens, puisque je suis là, j'ai une autre idée (pour rester collés à who do you want to): qui veux-tu qui se rende au supermarché pour toi? Et là on a un subjonctif encore, on ne peut pas faire autrement mais la phrase est très maniérée, elle crée de la distance relationnelle je trouve. Mais je reste sur mon premier "qui veux-tu envoyer faire les courses?": c'est comme ça qu'on s'exprime tous les jours et c'est correct bien entendu.
> 
> J'espère avoir répondu, désolée de vous avoir fait répéter deux fois LOL



Merci énormément. Je peux attendre patiemment une réponse. Je demeure très humble, et je reconnais que je ne suis pas le roi du monde.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> Si on reste avec le pronom interrogatif "qui" tout seul, c'est de loin la meilleure formulation.



Mon ami, Punky Zoé, quelle formulation préfères-tu donc?

celle-ci alors > Qui veux-tu qui aille au supemarché pour toi?

Ces formulations, ne sont-elles pas à ton goût?

Qui veux-tu aller ....
Qui veux-tu envoyer...


----------



## Ha_na

Thanks Zoé for telling me I've forgotten to end one of my sentences, and I'm sorry that happened. _Quand je veux dire ça, je= _I can't catch what I wanted to say after the first words, sorry. Let's forget.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> Mon ami, Punky Zoé, quelle formulation préfères-tu donc?
> celle-ci alors > Qui veux-tu qui aille au supemarché pour toi?
> Ces formulations, ne sont-elles pas à ton goût? *2*
> Qui veux-tu aller ....
> Qui veux-tu envoyer...  *1*


J'avais cité la phrase d' Ha_na qui est plus naturelle en français : "Qui veux-tu envoyer faire tes courses".
De tes 3 propositions, deux sont correctes mais "moins naturelles" l'autre n'a pas de sens en français.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> J'avais cité la phrase d' Ha_na qui est plus naturelle en français : "Qui veux-tu envoyer faire tes courses".
> De tes 3 propositions, deux sont correctes mais "moins naturelles" l'autre n'a pas de sens en français.




Merci, Punkey Zoé!

Tu veux dire qu'on ne peut pas dire "Qui veux-tu aller au supermarché pour toi?"


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> Merci, Punkey Zoé!
> 
> Tu veux dire qu'on ne peut pas dire "Qui veux-tu aller au supermarché pour toi?"


Oui ... c'est un peu du charabia .


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> Oui ... c'est un peu du charabia .



Tu as absolument raison.

Après mûre réflexion, on ne peut pas "aller" quelqu'un au supermarché."

En anglais, on peut faire une construction qu'on ne peut pas faire en français. Ceci dit, on ne peut pas "aller" quelqu'un en anglais non plus, malgré la construction anglaise toute particulière. 

Who(m) do you want to go to the supermarket?
Who(m) do you want to win?

D'autres exemples:

Qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas?
Qui veux-tu voir gagner?

La construction "qui veux-tu + qui +verb au subjonctif" est bien correcte, mais moins usitée. C'est ça? 

Je saisis clairement!


----------



## Ha_na

Hello Icetrance,
Qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas? = unfortunetaly, not good. That will be someone else who will prepare the lunch, not the subject oneself. So you must use once again the subjonctive: "qui veux-tu qui prépare le repas" with a second "qui" which may sound really clumsy for some other words/phrases. The real way to say that in FRench is: "à qui veux-tu demander de préparer le repas?" 
Actually, you seem attached to the form "qui veux-tu" but in French it's enough to ask simply and directly: when you ask someone, that implies you let him/her decide who will act according to his/her will/desire. I think it's needless to ask "qui veux-tu qui...", you can simply ask *"qui prépare les repas?"* if it's imminent or a question of planning over a whole period; *"qui préparera le repas?"* if it's for the next lunch; "qui devra préparer les repas?" if you feel a restraint.

Qui veux-tu voir gagner? *= excellent!
*
La construction "qui veux-tu + qui +verb au subjonctif" est bien correcte, mais moins usitée. C'est ça? = *Yes!*

Je saisis clairement!


----------



## Icetrance

Merci Ha_na! Je vous crois, mais en français, on peut dire "Je veux te faire préparer le repas." It might not be said often, but ça peut se dire, non?

À qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas = Who(m) do you want to get to prepare the meal.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> Merci Ha_na! Je vous crois, mais en français, on peut dire "Je veux te faire préparer le repas." It might not be said often, but ça peut se dire, non?


On dira plutôt "je veux que tu prépares le repas"


----------



## tilt

Icetrance said:


> Merci, Punkey Zoé!
> 
> Tu veux dire qu'on ne peut pas dire &quot;Qui veux-tu aller au supermarché pour toi?&quot;



In French, _to want + infinitive_ can be translated in _vouloir + infinitive_ only if the subject off the latter verb is the same as the former.
That's why _I want to go_ can be said _Je veux partir_, but _I want you to go_ can't be translated in _Je te veux partir_ but in _Je veux que tu partes_.

To keep the _vouloir + infinitive_ form when the subject is different in English, an extra verb is necessary in French, which forces the subject to remain common: _je veux te voir/faire aller au supermarché_.
It's the same, of course, with interrogative sentences.


----------



## Ha_na

Icetrance said:


> Merci Ha_na! Je vous crois, mais en français, on peut dire "Je veux te faire préparer le repas." It might not be said often, but ça peut se dire, non?
> 
> À qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas = Who(m) do you want to get to prepare the meal.


 
I'm so sorry to add more confusion to your attempts, Icetrance, but if you say that, you change the meaning, the nuances in relationships: it would mean you're going to assist the person in a paternalistic way if not despotic: both compelling the person to make the lunch and watching her from the beginnning to the end. Zoé gave you the good translation.

I think you ought to give up direct translations, I know it's very difficult when it regards natives' deep habits.


And so sorry for my badly build English.


----------



## Icetrance

Punky Zoé said:


> On dira plutôt "je veux que tu prépares le repas"


 
Je savais très bien qu'on ne peut  pas dire "Je veux te faire préparer le repas."  LOL. Je l'ai écrit sous 

Je veux que tu prépares le repas...

Franchement, je n'essaie pas de traduire en utilisant les mêmes constructions qu'en anglais.  Ce n'est aucunement mon but ici. LOL.
Mon but est de connaître toutes les constructions les plus naturelles en francais pour exprimer une telle et telle idée. Je ne désire pas de me servir des constructions qui sont peu naturelles.  Tout au contraire, mes amis.

En tout cas, je pense que "Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas?" sonnerait mieux que "À qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas"?


----------



## Icetrance

I'm pretty sure you can say "Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas? (not "À qui veux-tu...")

Et, si je disais ce qui suit:

Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui prépare le repas?
Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui aille au supermarché?
Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui te pousse sur la balançoire?

Qu'en pensez-vous donc?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> [...]
> Et, si je disais ce qui suit:
> 
> Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui prépare le repas?
> Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui aille au supermarché?
> Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui te pousse sur la balançoire?
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous donc?


I'm pretty sure you won't hear any native speaker saying « qui veux-tu que ce soit qui... »  Even if grammatically correct it sounds akward to my ears.
(as an aside, you can hear pretty often « qui que ce soit... »)


----------



## Icetrance

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> I'm pretty sure you won't hear any native speaker saying « qui veux-tu que ce soit qui... »  Even if grammatically correct it sounds akward to my ears.
> (as an aside, you can hear pretty often « qui que ce soit... »)



Merci Karine! Je vous crois.  Mais, je pense avoir entendu la construction "Qui veux-tu faire + inf" en France.
Cela m'intéresserait également de savoir ce qu'on dit au Québec. 

Cela irait si je disais "Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas"? À qui veux-tu faire préparer....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Icetrance said:


> [...]  je pense avoir entendu la construction "Qui veux-tu faire + inf" en France. [...]


Moi aussi.


Icetrance said:


> Cela irait si je disais "Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas"? À qui veux-tu faire préparer....


Tout à fait.


----------



## pieanne

It's probably not gramatically correct, but I think you'll often hear:
"Qui veux-tu qui te pousse?"
"Qui veux-tu qui prépare le repas?"
"Qui veux-tu qui aille au supermarché?"
Or: "Alors, qui est-ce qui te pousse? Tu choisis!"


----------



## Icetrance

pieanne said:


> It's probably not gramatically correct, but I think you'll often hear:
> "Qui veux-tu qui te pousse?"
> "Qui veux-tu qui prépare le repas?"
> "Qui veux-tu qui aille au supermarché?"
> Or: "Alors, qui est-ce qui te pousse? Tu choisis!"




Je ne sais plus quoi penser. MDR.


----------



## pieanne

(I'm just stating what I hear and what I would say in everyday language. 
Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas"? À qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas? is just something I would never *say*, but *write*)


----------



## Icetrance

pieanne said:


> (I'm just stating what I hear and what I would say in everyday language.
> Par qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas"? À qui veux-tu faire préparer le repas? is just something I would never *say*, but *write*)



Gotcha, my friend! You are indeed right. 

The "Qui veux-tu qui + verb (au subjonctif)" is indeed said. I know I've heard it before. It's very informal.

I've also heard "Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui, qui te pousse". I'd never write that as it's not correct. But, I'm pretty sure I've heard it. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Icetrance said:


> I've also heard "Qui veux-tu que ce soit qui, qui te pousse". I'd never write that as it's not correct. But, I'm pretty sure I've heard it.


That's probably the southern version of it  (the other is far too short!)


----------

